# rocky boots



## ellaville hunter (Jul 5, 2007)

i am thinking of getting some the 16 inch rocky boots. are they worth it?


----------



## skeeterbit (Jul 9, 2007)

I have the 16 inch snake rockys and luv them actually went and bought me some new ones couple weeks ago from bass pro! they keep my feet dry and also gives my mind a little ease as far as snakes go!


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jul 9, 2007)

never had to test the snake proof part, but I had a pair of Rocky snake boots that were supposed to be water proof.  they were only water proof for one wearing.  The second time I wore them, they soaked through when I walked through an ankle deep stream.

Had a pair of bear claws that did good for about 3 or 4 year, then suddenly started leaking in the middle of deer season one year.  I still wore them, but that following spring, the soles just disentigrated.  Was the strangest thing I've ever seen in a boot.  Had another pair of Rocky's that was new model for that year and was supposed to have air soles.  A small stick (not much more than a twig)punctured the air sole the first time I wore them,

so all in all, 1 out of 3 pair of rocky's have been good for me.


----------



## 60Grit (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a pair of rockys that are the most comfortable boots I've ever owned, AFTER I had them resoled with a vibram sole.

Prior to that they stunk and after two years the sole literally disintigrated as if they were dipped in acid or something.

My favorite pair of boots are my 18" RedHead (BPS) Snake Boots that I bought on sale for $79. They are like wearing bedroom shoes.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jul 9, 2007)

*boots*

yeah rocky have not been that good for me..its strange cause everybody buys them. i have found that i like LaCrosse boots... they are light and comfortable and have really good traction....oh yeah and they dont leak...


----------



## curtis lowe (Jul 9, 2007)

I have had 2 pare of rockey snake bouts over the years.
the furst pare I loved,thay were slip on.I wore
thim out befor the worenty ran out,becous I wore 
thim in the woods and every waer eles.
The second pare wos lase up I hated them.

had some iresh seters that I liked.

now I have some mukes I realy like.


----------



## Goat (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a pair of 6 inch rocky boots and dont like them at all.  I just dont like how the feel on my feet.  I hunt in GA Boots.


----------



## Dough (Jul 9, 2007)

100% guarentee waterproof means nothing to Brooks Borothers, the owners of Rocky Boots.   Just wait till the leak then try to get them fixed or replaced.

I will NEVER again grace my lovely feet with such trash, I'd rather walk in $1.00 flip flops from Walmart..

Just my .02


----------



## rip18 (Jul 9, 2007)

Several years ago I said that I would never buy another pair of Rocky Boots - poor boot quality & worse customer service on a special order pair of boots.  So far, knock on wood, I have never bought or worn another pair of Rocky boots!


----------



## Hogtown (Jul 9, 2007)

Don't buy Rocky Boots.  They promise more than they deliver and their customer service is non-existent.  I bought my last pair in 2000 and they weren't worth spit. Their customer service bascially told me tough luck. I told them I would talk bad about them to the day I die. I am not one to break a promise - so I say again - Don't buy Rocky Boots. Wrap you feet in old rags - they will be cheaper and will last nearly as long.


----------



## bull0ne (Jul 9, 2007)

Be prepared to buy a cheaply made boot that will more than likely leak................bought my last pair already.


----------



## skeeterbit (Jul 12, 2007)

Ok I have to retract something I wrote earlier on the rocky boots It was danner boots that have held up for me so well but I did just go buy some rockys a couple weeks ago so the way it sounds, looks like im gonna be a little unhappy! hmm wonder if I can still take them back havent worn them! Im sorry and hope i didnt miss lead someone


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Rockys are cheaply made, In D.R.*

I have also had numourous pair of Rocky boots; I have been back to Bass Pro so many times because of them that the customer service personell recognize me now.I took my last pair back and am at a point where Im just going to look at whats available before I buy again, Probally wait for the Buckmadness sale!!!
The boots are made in the Dominican Republic.
I havent been there but have many close friends from the D.R.,that still have family there and visit them regularly. The island is a poverty stricken place,Most of the people their dream of coming to the U.S..
The people are paid very poorly,in poor conditions!!!
sweat shop enviroment.
So there goes any care into the products production for quality !! And therefore you can forget about customer service. I cant imagine what their profit margin is on a pair of 100. boots!!! They wont get another cent from me.


----------



## skeeterbit (Jul 12, 2007)

Guess this shows its best to ask others thier opinions on here before you buy!


----------



## livetohunt (Jul 12, 2007)

I had a pair of bear claws a few years back and the soles completely came apart(disintegrated). Rocky would not replace their inferior product, and I told them that was my last pair ever..You will regret it if you buy a pair of Rockies...


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Jul 12, 2007)

I'll never own another pair of Rocky's. I do like LaCrosse Alpha Burly's and have a pair without insulation and a pair with 1000 grams of thinsulate - very good boots for the $. 

And I have been wearing a pair of RedHead snake boots for the past 5 years that are extremely comfortable and are holding up very well. 

Another .02cents worth!


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jul 12, 2007)

thinking about geting the redheads


----------



## Woody (Jul 12, 2007)

ellaville hunter said:


> thinking about geting the redheads



I've used Rocky's forever ----- till I had a pair literally fall to pieces.

Went with the Redhead zip up  snakeboot about this time last year and I'm very pleased with the comfort and durability. ---------- and the price.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2007)

I`ve had good luck with LaCrosse snake boots. I`ve never had a rattler bite thru em either. And yes, I have tested em.


----------

